
How See 'n Says Work - camtarn
https://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/see-say.htm
======
camtarn
The audio quality from this simple mechanism is really pretty impressive:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUp4Sse9pgk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUp4Sse9pgk)

